# My New Trashcan Pop Up



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice!!! Sounds too easy to be true , where can i find a how to?


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Great job. Nice big pumpkin face to scare the lil' ones.


----------



## hauntedhonda (Jun 12, 2006)

El Diablo said:


> Nice!!! Sounds too easy to be true , where can i find a how to?


Yeah. wheres a how-to????


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

El Diablo said:


> Nice!!! Sounds too easy to be true , where can i find a how to?


Ooo... good point. I should have anticipated that.

I didn't take pictures of the build, but maybe this will help and I am happy to answer any questions directly Cal Haunts July 2006 meeting


Props to Scary Terry for the photos.

Push Eject


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

aw man, that looks so simple but great! would really love a how to as all these parts look really cheap ad accessable and newbe to pneumatics friendly! 

i love the noise t makes, should ad to the scare!

could you take some up close shots of the guts and explain the pieces? i would LOVE to make one of these!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice pics but it doesn't explain anything.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

So this is an electric powered pop-up? I see a power supply in one photo.
I looked around for some instructions on Google but didn't find anything that looked like this. There is a pumpkin pop-up link here but it is still over my head. 

http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/pmppop_PumpkinPopup.html


Great prop.


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

Scary cute...

LOOKS GOOD!

Dennis


----------



## Partiers.com (Sep 28, 2002)

Great prop.

That video actually spooked me out sitting here alone in the dark. Once the lid begins to retract downward, what floats left to right in the background? Looks like a real ghost!?!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

I will take some photos tonight and write a quick how-to. It is pneumatic, but the solenoid is powered - that's the little transformer you saw.

Thanks for the encouragement, guys!

Push Eject


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2006)

Thank you! I can't wait to see the instructions.


----------



## HauntedPayne (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice, I need to make one of them.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Okay, I took some pictures last night and I will try to lay it out for you guys, but first:

*I am not advocating doing this. Working with homemade pneumatic props and/or electricity can be dangerous. This is simply an account of my experience. Your results may vary.*

Now that the disclaimer is out of the way, please don't anyone hurt themselves or someone else trying this out!

This assumes that you have a compressor and can regulate its pressure (I use about 28 psi on my prop). For more on haunting with air see:
http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Pneumatics/pnuint_PneumaticIntro.html
http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/pmppop_PumpkinPopup.html
http://www.deathlord.net/aprojectp.htm

1. Here is the guts of the prop. A bicycle pump mounted to a piece of MDF.









2. A close up of the bottom. Air is fed into the sprinkler solenoid valve and out to what was the pump's original output (the original hose to fill a tire has been pulled out. I had to be sure to pump the pump once removing the hose to blow out anything that could have clogged the prop).









3. Everything labelled:









4. This is what the barb valve looks like (kind of hard to see in the above picture). Its purpose to provide an outlet for air so the prop can reset. Open it all the way for a fast reset or close it to slow the reset down.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

5. The other side:









6. The transformer. I plug this into a switched outlet to activate the prop. It is 24vac









7. Wired:









8. I bought the pumpkin from Target and cut out its bottom and cut off its stem. Then I drilled through the lid of the trashcan, through the top of the pumpkin and into the handles of the pump. Here are the screws seen from the top of the lid:









Okay, that's all I got for you, guys! If you want me to take pictures of anything else on this prop, let me know!

Cheers,
Push Eject


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks.
I am just too afraid of pneumatics to try it but I am sure somebody will be able to replicate it. This prop looks fairly simple compared to the other props I have seen.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Hate to ask, but could you show another picture of the barb valve hookup. I assume it goes inside the line, but in the picture, it does'nt even look like it is hooked into the hose. Thanks.. Also, want brand of sprinkler valve did you use. Gonna go try to pick up a vavle this weekend and are they all 24volt.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

i have the same questions as above: where exactly is the barb valve connected, and is there a specific type/brand sprinkler valve to look for? is there a certain type to look OUT for? 

plus...

if i understand it right, as long as there is power to the valve (and of coarse air), the prop will stay up. when power is cut the valve closes and then it drops. correct? is there air constantly comming out of the barb? it doesn't look like it's hooked up in any one-way-only position. is it basically enough psi so that the exscaping air doesn't matter till the valve closes, then the psi drops?

thanks again, those pics are extremely helpful!!!

edit: i see it's 24vac, but what's the amperage of the converter?


----------



## Live2ScareU (Sep 7, 2006)

Probably someone moving in the shadow....or maybe a ghost?
Who knows.

I am building something similar but mine is a ghoul, that pops up and screams.
Yours looks great BTW.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

malibuman said:


> could you show another picture of the barb valve hookup. what brand of sprinkler valve did you use. Gonna go try to pick up a vavle this weekend and are they all 24volt.


Good questions and I'll be happy to post some more pictures when I get home tonight.

Yes, I just shoved the barb valve through a small hole poked in the tubing. It provides enough release to reset the prop, venting the pressure out of the line.

Sprinkler brand... Rain Bird, I think. Don't know if they're all 24vac, but just buy the transformer that corresponds to valve you find. By-the-way, a dishwasher valve would work too and it is 110v so no transformer needed.



BATFLY said:


> is there a specific type/brand sprinkler valve to look for? is there a certain type to look OUT for?


That is a great question, but as this is the only prop I've ever made with a sprinkler solenoid valve I don't know.


BATFLY said:


> if i understand it right, as long as there is power to the valve (and of coarse air), the prop will stay up. when power is cut the valve closes and then it drops. correct? is there air constantly comming out of the barb? it doesn't look like it's hooked up in any one-way-only position. is it basically enough psi so that the exscaping air doesn't matter till the valve closes, then the psi drops?
> edit: i see it's 24vac, but what's the amperage of the converter?


To answer in order: Yes. Yes. And yes. 

The transformer is listed as 24VAC 20VA. Its model number is UB2420W and is from Radio Shack.

Cheers!
Push Eject


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I would also like to say that I like the group meeting you guys have to make props. Wish we had a group in my area like that.


----------



## bradg896 (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok, since we're all asking questions I have one. PushEject, what do you use as an anti-spin device to keep the pumpkin from turning, or do you even need one?


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Picked up the stuff to make one today except for the barb valve. I checked at Home Depot and Lowes and they did'nt have any idea what I was talking about even though I had a picture of it. The transformer I checked online at Rat Shack and that model number does'nt exist on their web page, so I'm gonna go to their store tomorrow and see if they have any in stock. I may not need the barb valve as the sprinkler valve has a bleeder valve built into it that you can adjust.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi guys,

Okay... here is a close-up of the barb valve shoved into the tubing between solenoid and the bicycle pump:








If you are having a hard time finding one try the "drip-system" sprinkler section of the store. Ask 'em for the drip sprinkler aisle then I'm sure you'll find it.

I also realized that I hadn't included a shot of the bottom of the prop:








The top two drywall screws go right into the bottom of the sprinkler valve (pre-drilled) to hold it to the base. The carriage bolts below that are recessed and hold the pump in place.

Brad, I wondered if I would have to control spin, but it doesn't seem to be an issue. We'll see what it's like after firing 30 or 40 times!

Malibuman, yeah the CalHaunts group is awesome. I am not a very active member, but they (like this forum) are great about sharing ideas and encouragement!

Cheers all,
Push Eject


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

thanks you answered all my questions =D must be fun "quality testing" it LOL.


----------



## bradg896 (Apr 5, 2006)

Malibuman, you're probably still going to need a still going to need a bleed-off valve. I'm pretty sure the thing you are seeing on the top of your irrigation valve is a solenoid bypass (it's meant to open the flow on an irrigation system manually without having to activate the solenoid). All that will give you is an air flow to your prop without the solenoid being triggered. If it looks like a black "screw" in the top of the valve, that's what it is.


----------



## StfRon (Aug 20, 2004)

*Pumpin light?*

OK, how is the light inside the pumpkin controlled? Is it a switch or does it work of a timer?


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

StfRon said:


> OK, how is the light inside the pumpkin controlled? Is it a switch or does it work of a timer?


This pumpkin (from Target, although didn't see it in their online store) has a c7 bulb in it. I just plug both the bulb and the transformer into an extension cord and throw the switch.

Push Eject


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well checked Rat Shack and they said the 24v transformer is discountined. But, you can order the exact one from Home Depot. Only difference is it has a ground also for $14.99. You can also go to Lowes(they were cheaper) and buy the Rain Tree transformer for $13.97 in case anyone is interested. It is already prewired and comes with wire nuts. I called RainTree and asked if it could be hooked directly to the switch, without their timer and they said yes. So I hope this helps for anyone having trouble finding the transformer like I did. Also, did find the barb valve at Lowes.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Push Eject said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> If you are having a hard time finding one try the "drip-system" sprinkler section of the store. Ask 'em for the drip sprinkler aisle then I'm sure you'll find it.
> 
> Thanks for the input on that, as that is right where I found it. Kinda funny when I showed an employee there that said they did'nt have them.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Looks great! Enjoyed watching the video.

MsM


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

My dad is trying to build me one of these. I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

I love that prop! You did a fantastik job on it.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

My dad built one for me and it turned out awesome!!! He couldn't get air through it the first time he tried but then he remembered that the bicycle pump had a check valve in it. Once he removed it, no problems at all.

I'm going to use a clown head insteed of a pumpkin head. I'll post pics when I get it finished.

This really is once of the easiest pneumatic props to make. Very inexpensive, too. Less than 40 bucks altogether.

Kudos and a big thanks to PushEject!!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

SouthernBelle said:


> MI'm going to use a clown head insteed of a pumpkin head. I'll post pics when I get it finished.


Awesome, SouthernBelle. Can't wait to see it!

Push


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Finished mine today as well. Had a mask of the Autopsy Zombie that I put a foam head in and some great stuff. Had to take the handle of the pump off, cause it would have been to tall otherwise. Works great. I can't thank you enough Push Eject for the project. Only problem is I may have to cut the front of the lid. I used a Rubber Maid garbage can, and the lid is domed and hide's the top of the head. Will try to put pictures up when I can.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, I can't wait to see pics (or better ..videos) of these props.
So is it really that beginner friendly. I would be willing to give it a try for next year.
If I make a trip home I can have my dad or brother help me with it. I think my brother is a little more savvy with compressed air.

What is the smallest air compressor that you could use with this prop?
I know nothing about them.
Thanks


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I would have to say it is very beginner friendly. Heck, if I can do it, I think anyone can. I have several compressor's and the one I am using on it is a pancake compressor. The only thing I had to do was put a air regulator on the compressor and sit it at around 30 to 35 lbs. With playing around with it tonight, I believe it will run quite a while before the compressor ever kicks on again.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I have to agree with Malibuman; I don't think you want more than 30 "working" lbs. of air for this thing. 


My dad says the smallest compressor would be 1 1/2 cubic ft. Probably 50 bucks at WallyWorld.


Yeah, it seems these are pretty easy to make as far as pneumatics go. And we didn't even use a barb valve, just drilled a hole in the line past the valve to the pump.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh man, I cannot tell you how stoked I am to hear you guys jumping in! Definitely want to see some video and a big High Five for doing it!

You really don't need much of a compressor for this and if you want to you can use an auxilary tank to hold enough air: http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=41712

Keep it up! You guys rock.

Push Eject


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

GAH i hit my budget mark yesturday and supplies for exisiting projects =( this is going in the books for next year. sigh. i'm so excited about making this as it'd be my first pneumatic, and look like you could appliy the know how to later projects!

watch, i'll build it like only a month after halloween or something.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Ok, finally got around to taking some pics and a small video of it working. Now after I have built it, I kinda wish I had gotten a metal garbage can instead of the rubbermaid one. Hope the pictures work as this is the first time for me putting pics up.
http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k4/malibooman/


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

malibuman said:


> Ok, finally got around to taking some pics and a small video of it working. Now after I have built it, I kinda wish I had gotten a metal garbage can instead of the rubbermaid one. Hope the pictures work as this is the first time for me putting pics up.
> http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k4/malibooman/


Malibuman, I have a couple of questions for you if you have a sec.

I noticed that you removed the bicyle pump handle. Did it screw off or did you cut it off? Also, how are you attaching the head to the lid of the can? How did you attach the head to the pump if the handle is off?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

SouthernBelle said:


> Malibuman, I have a couple of questions for you if you have a sec.
> 
> I noticed that you removed the bicyle pump handle. Did it screw off or did you cut it off? Also, how are you attaching the head to the lid of the can? How did you attach the head to the pump if the handle is off?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


The handle was a pain to remove. I drilled some holes thru it and then cut it off. The rod is sort of barbed on the end, so you can't untwist it or pull it off. I then took a short piece of 1/2" pvc and a cap end and expoxyed the cap to the rod, then slipped the piece of pvc pipe into the cap. The mask has a styrofoam head inside, and the 1/2" pvc pipe slides perfectly inside the hole in the styrofoam head. Then I attached the lid to the head with a deck screw. I may try to make a different lid for it. The one that come with the garbage can is a dome shape and hides the upper part of the head. I'm thinking of getting a piece of plexiglass and making a new flat lid.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Ahhhh, I see. Yeah, we tried to remove the pump handle as well but it didn't work. We didn't want to cut it off because then we weren't sure how we would get the lid attached to the head if the head needs to be attached to the handle. (I get dizzy when I think about it.) LOL!

We used a metal can and I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Yea, I wish now I had used a metal can, as it just adds a better sound to it.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

It is pretty loud. We used a 30 gal. can and the first time my dad set it off the psi was way too high and it sounded like a gunshot! LOL! We're lucky the lid didn't go airborne.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh man, you guys are AWESOME. Keep it up.

Belle, I wanna see a video of yours!

Push


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Push Eject said:


> Belle, I wanna see a video of yours!
> 
> Push



I'd like to post one, too. I just have to figure out how to get it out of my camera and onto youtube.com or Photobucket.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

SouthernBelle said:


> I'd like to post one, too. I just have to figure out how to get it out of my camera and onto youtube.com or Photobucket.


You just have to ask it very, very nicely.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Greencapt said:


> You just have to ask it very, very nicely.


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

SouthernBelle said:


> I'd like to post one, too. I just have to figure out how to get it out of my camera and onto youtube.com or Photobucket.


If your computer dosnt have a video capture card in it, go to curcit city and for $25 get the external one. I got one and it works great.

Just capture the vid. in the program it comes with, edit it and upload to utube.

Hope that helps some.
Thats the way I do it im sure theres other ways though. Cant wait to see it.


----------



## Redsand187 (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, this intrigues me. I've fooled around with improvised pnuematic (screen door closers) cylinders in the past years but never really got them to work really well.

Being that I have all of the materials in my garage except the bike pump, I think I need to try this.

Where are you picking up the pumps, and how much are they costing you?


Also, what are you guys using to trigger this effect? I'd really like to make it stand-alone, and completely automatic, but I really don't know of a good way to do it other then a motion sensor, which I fear will falsely trigger, or stay on too long.

Any ideas around this? Where are the imagineers?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Redsand187 said:


> Also, what are you guys using to trigger this effect? I'd really like to make it stand-alone, and completely automatic, but I really don't know of a good way to do it other then a motion sensor, which I fear will falsely trigger, or stay on too long.


These are some of my questions as well...

It looks like there are only two wires going to the valve (for power)... is the prop being triggered
by turning the power source to the supply on/off?

Also, where ia a good source for motion sensors? Looking for a quality one so as not to get too many
false triggers.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Sorry I haven't posted pics or a video yet. We are still perfecting the mask at this point. 

The bike pumps run about 8 bucks at Walmart. We used a 30 gal. trash can that goes for about 20 bucks. The transformer runs about $14. Sprinkler valve ran $10-12. And lastly, we used a push button switch ($3) attached to a PVC pipe to trigger it. I didn't like the idea of a motion sensor for fear that it would go off when I don't want it to.

Moon Dog, I can't answer your question about how the power cord is hooked up because my dad is an electrician and he made this for me. I know he said the cords run in "series". I'll have to ask him today and then post again. (Or maybe PushEject can answer this one.)

It does have a little spin on it after you set it off about 10 or so times but we are hoping to stop that after I attach some more hair to the back of the mask. I attached the mask to a pumpkin head that was hollow on the inside. I did this because I wanted to put a light inside of the head to make the eyes glow and that seemed to be the best way. It looks good so far.

It is an easy pneumatic to make but it's the "perfecting" of this prop that makes it a pain. (Of course I'm a perfectionist so maybe it's just me.) LOL!


----------



## StfRon (Aug 20, 2004)

Great prop! Here's my just finished version-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm0_mkukBAY


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Just watched the vid in the other thread and again, NICE WORK!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi guys,

I manually trigger my props, but you could use a motion sensor or a mat to trigger it.

The electrical is really simple. You're basically plugging in the transformer for the sprinkler valve to activate it and unplugging it to stop it. Now, instead of a plug envision a switched outlet and you're there.

If you are unfamiliar working with electricity you should definitely get help with that part.

Looking great guys. I hope you scare a lot of tots or better yet, teenagers. 

Push Eject


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey, for all of you that are scared to try this yourselves, look what I found on Ebay. I'm guessing this is someone from this forum. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...20035818437&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

SouthernBelle said:


> It does have a little spin on it after you set it off about 10 or so times but we are hoping to stop that after I attach some more hair to the back of the mask. I attached the mask to a pumpkin head that was hollow on the inside. I did this because I wanted to put a light inside of the head to make the eyes glow and that seemed to be the best way. It looks good so far.
> 
> It is an easy pneumatic to make but it's the "perfecting" of this prop that makes it a pain. (Of course I'm a perfectionist so maybe it's just me.) LOL!


Hi SB,
If you fasten a piece of 3/4 inch PVC pipe vertically in the rear inside of the can, then attatch a 1/2 inch piece to the lid. you can then slide the 1/2 inch into the 3/4 inch, and that will stop the lid from spinning. you only need one screw at the bottom of the 3/4 inch and one screw at the top of the 1/2 inch at the lid. Hope that helps!


----------



## StfRon (Aug 20, 2004)

Oct31man said:


> Hi SB,
> If you fasten a piece of 3/4 inch PVC pipe vertically in the rear inside of the can, then attatch a 1/2 inch piece to the lid. you can then slide the 1/2 inch into the 3/4 inch, and that will stop the lid from spinning. you only need one screw at the bottom of the 3/4 inch and one screw at the top of the 1/2 inch at the lid. Hope that helps!



Swwet idea- Mine is spinning also. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Oct31man said:


> Hi SB,
> If you fasten a piece of 3/4 inch PVC pipe vertically in the rear inside of the can, then attatch a 1/2 inch piece to the lid. you can then slide the 1/2 inch into the 3/4 inch, and that will stop the lid from spinning. you only need one screw at the bottom of the 3/4 inch and one screw at the top of the 1/2 inch at the lid. Hope that helps!



Great idea! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Excellent, Oct31man!

Push Eject


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

My pleasure!  I got that idea from one of the sites that I used to build mine. It is an excellent solution. I think it was Larry Lund or Carl Chetta that had it on thier site. They seem to be the one's credited for the creation of the TCT.

BTW, you really motivated some people with your thread Push Eject! Kudos man! Great job!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I emailed the guy selling the one on EBAY: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...20035818437&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

He says he's not a member here. Hmmm....

Anyhoo, I asked how he got the mask secured and he said he attached it to a an empty wiper fluid bottle placed upside down.

We are still having trouble with ours so I may try his technique. Or maybe a bleach bottle? The pumpkin head keeps leaning and wobbling. We've now drilled 6 or 7 holes in that poor thing's head! LOL!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey, if people are having fun with it and taking Halloween back from the brink of blandness, I say ROCK ON! 

Oct31man, thanks for the kind words.

Push Eject


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Ok, I cant stand it anymore!! First thing tommorow after college, im heading to walmart to make my own!!! This will be my second attempt at a pneumatic prop. The first one i tried making got me frustrated!!! It hasnt done a thing since and i put alot of money into it! Well lets hope for good things this time!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

SouthernBelle said:


> I emailed the guy selling the one on EBAY: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...20035818437&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
> 
> He says he's not a member here. Hmmm....
> 
> ...


If you haven't found a way that works, try this. if your bike pump handle has threads on the top of the shaft, thread it into a piece of 2x4, then screw or staple your mask to the wood. Worked great for me. Even if it isn't threaded at the top, you can drill a smaller hole than the shaft and tap it on with a hammer after coating the hole with epoxy.


----------



## etron (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey guys, I already have a spare Toro 3/4" valve and power supply, do you think I can use this?

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US/jsearch/product.jsp?pn=100097873

I assume from the barb size, that the sprinkler valve mentioned in this thread is a 1/2"? Does anyone have a model # (in case mine doesn't work)? 

Also, where did you find the trash can? I called around, no one has them , most stores are saying that they are sold out, and won't get any more this year (didn't realize these were seasonal)

Thanks!

PS: If you have some X10 gear laying around, you can control this prop with a remote (I will be doing something similar).


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

etron said:


> Hey guys, I already have a spare Toro 3/4" valve and power supply, do you think I can use this?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US/jsearch/product.jsp?pn=100097873
> 
> ...



Sprinkler valve is 3/4", bought at Lowe's. It's an Orbit Watermaster for about $14, I think. Model #57100.

The trash cans were bought at Ace Hardware. 30 gal. for about $21, 20 gal. for about $17. I heard K-Mart has them, too. (At least here they did.)


----------



## etron (Oct 27, 2005)

Cool, so I can use the one I already have, great! Do you happen to have the part numbers for the barb valves as well? Thanks!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

etron said:


> Cool, so I can use the one I already have, great! Do you happen to have the part numbers for the barb valves as well? Thanks!


Mmmm, I don't.

Anyone? Anyone at all? Bueller?


----------



## etron (Oct 27, 2005)

Went to Lowes, they had the trashcans, but no sprinkler equipment at all. I guess I will have to check Ace Hardware or something.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

etron said:


> Cool, so I can use the one I already have, great! Do you happen to have the part numbers for the barb valves as well? Thanks!



I talked to my dad and he said he didn't use a barb valve; didn't need it. In the hose that goes from the pump to the valve, he drilled (approx.) a 3/16 inch hole (didn't go through it). You can widen the hole if it's too small to start. You just need a pressure release area to let the air out.


----------



## etron (Oct 27, 2005)

Great, one less item I have to worry about, thanks for the help so far. I do have one more question:










Where did he get those 1/2" 'barbs' ? Did he come up with another solution, or did your Lowes have them?


----------



## Redsand187 (Oct 28, 2004)

Has anyone tried to use a city provided trash can? Something like









I have a few extra normal trash cans, but they seem somewhat out of place when everyone has the big green rolling trash cans from the city.

I don't really see there being a problem with using one, other then that the lid is attatched so, it might be harder to open with the piston. (and that you'd obviously want to pressure wash the thing first) That and I wonder if they would care if you put a small hole in the back for a power cord and air hose. (that you could later plug with a rubber plug)

Anyone do this?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

Redsand187 said:


> Has anyone tried to use a city provided trash can? Something like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have used one similar to that type. Just cut the lid hinge so it will raise straight up. It will probably be heavier than most lids, so will have to increase preasure.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

etron said:


> Great, one less item I have to worry about, thanks for the help so far. I do have one more question:
> Where did he get those 1/2" 'barbs' ? Did he come up with another solution, or did your Lowes have them?


They were in the irrigation section of the hardware store. Are you saying your local store only carries that stuff seasonally?!

Look for a drip irrigation or low pressure irrigation aisle.

Good luck!
Push Eject


----------



## etron (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep, Lowes got rid of it all (brand new store), and put tons of Christmas stuff out already. When I asked them what they had left, he showed me a few hoses and some hose couplers, that's it. At least they have the trashcans, Home Depot said they were out for the season :/

Do you think Harbor Freight has these? This is just so you can connect the plastic tube to the solenoid, correct? If it is, I probably can find some other parts that will do the job. Thanks for starting this thread, I have been wanting to get in the pneumatic stuff for a while (I have a big compressor), but it was rather confusing/expensive. This looks like a great starter project.


----------



## Spooky_BC (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks like a shadow .


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

etron said:


> Yep, Lowes got rid of it all (brand new store), and put tons of Christmas stuff out already. When I asked them what they had left, he showed me a few hoses and some hose couplers, that's it. At least they have the trashcans, Home Depot said they were out for the season :/
> 
> Do you think Harbor Freight has these? This is just so you can connect the plastic tube to the solenoid, correct? If it is, I probably can find some other parts that will do the job. Thanks for starting this thread, I have been wanting to get in the pneumatic stuff for a while (I have a big compressor), but it was rather confusing/expensive. This looks like a great starter project.



If you look at this link or on Ebay, you can easily find single acting air solenoids that will do the job for you. You just need to make sure the solenoid has an exhaust port on the cylinder side of the valve. When power is taken away, airflow to the cylinder is cut off and your prop will ride down on a cushion of air. A lot of the solenoids have threaded exhaust ports and by inserting a small screw, you can adjust the flow to control your return speed easily. 

Here is a link for the ones I just bought and they are perfect for simple projects like this and will probably last forever.  


http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2006101317341808&item=20-1598&catname=air


----------



## etron (Oct 27, 2005)

Does anyone have a part # for that walmart bike bump? They sell a Bell one here, but it comes with a pressure gauge etc, and is more expensive.


----------



## etron (Oct 27, 2005)

Finally got it working, I am really liking how this is looking. Need to mount it in the trash can now, add a strobe and some sound, and I am done. This has to be one of the easiest projects I have done so far, thanks again for starting this thread.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7950600504888694854


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

etron said:


> This has to be one of the easiest projects I have done so far, thanks again for starting this thread.


Awesome, etron. Great work.

Sharing information is what it is all about!

Push Eject


----------



## etron (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks. I did do a few things differently.

I ended up getting a compressor repair kit from Harbor Freight for around $4, which included some of the barbs and the metal clamps. The other barbs (which connect the sprinkler valve to the 3/8" hose) are items you can find in the garden center, and are sold as hose repair items. Not sure if it's the same thing used in the original design here, but it does work great.

I also ended up using the original hose that came with the bike bump instead of the 3/8" tubing (I had trouble connecting it to the pump). I just removed that little rubber gasket on the pump side, and removed the valve connector on the other side so I could connect it to the sprinkler valve. I also did not use the barb valve (couldn't find it), and just drilled a tiny hole. I took a bunch of pictures, I will post them tomorrow or so when I finish the entire project.


----------



## etron (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok, it's done!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7881533836925911813

Some pictures showing my clumsy work (2 pages):

http://www.mydotsoft.com/products/my.Gallery/?album=halloween - evil pumpkin


----------



## glenn39047 (Oct 15, 2006)

*the air switch*

I was said the the air switch was secured to the base with two dry wall screws predrilled. I am concern that I will damage the switch by :
1. spiltting the plastic with the screw.
2. do to far into the switch
Any suggetions?


----------



## etron (Oct 27, 2005)

Not sure if I understand your question, but if you are thinking about drilling through the water valve solenoid, don't. As you can tell from my pictures, I just strapped it down with some zipties, but you don't even have to go that far.


----------



## glenn39047 (Oct 15, 2006)

thanks I saw your post after i wrote mine....thanks


----------



## glenn39047 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Air Compressor*

I do not own an air compressor. I do have acess to a air tank that is a hand carring metal thing. Will one of these supply enough air or will i have to buy a compressor


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

That is so cool . I like how all of you get together and make them. I wish we had something like that around here. i have got to many projects going right now for halloween but I will make one for next year for sure.


----------



## etron (Oct 27, 2005)

what size air tank do you have?


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

etron said:


> what size air tank do you have?


5 gallon + a spare tank and they feed all of my props. The compressor cycles about every 30 minutes.


----------



## Mahone68 (Oct 21, 2004)

I found a link to a similar project here: http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/pmppop_PumpkinPopup.html

Your project looks awesome Push Eject, I love it!


----------



## y2kgtp (Aug 25, 2006)

This is cool.....you know, for about 3 minutes, I thought it was a bicycle _powered_ pump prop  as in a way to get around using a compressor....


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

OK I went to dig up a body or two here and followed a link that the picture of the girl lead to "California Hunter's Society" and then one of the other pictures when enlarged offered a home page in the URL address, to a page called Scary Terry page. I emailed him and I'm waiting to hear back about information on this prop.


----------



## y2kgtp (Aug 25, 2006)

TNBrad said:


> OK I went to dig up a body or two here and followed a link that the picture of the girl lead to "California Hunter's Society" and then one of the other pictures when enlarged offered a home page in the URL address, to a page called Scary Terry page. I emailed him and I'm waiting to hear back about information on this prop.


He replies pretty quick...he helped me with the web shooter from his same page.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

There are some fun projects on his page

Thanks Push Eject; for how to.


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Terry is super nice. All us Cal Haunters are.


----------

